# Planning on moving from Australia to NY



## ourcore (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone
My name's Mario, I'm 22 years old and I'm looking at moving from Adelaide, Australia to NY (to live) early next year. I was born in Chile, however I have a dual citizenship, i.e. I'm also an Australian citizen with an Australian passport
This year I will be finishing my Bachelor of IT in university and I'm looking to move to NY to live with my girlfriend, who is a US citizen
I'm just wondering what my options are in terms of potential visas, which could assist me in making the move
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ourcore said:


> Hi everyone
> My name's Mario, I'm 22 years old and I'm looking at moving from Adelaide, Australia to NY (to live) early next year. I was born in Chile, however I have a dual citizenship, i.e. I'm also an Australian citizen with an Australian passport
> This year I will be finishing my Bachelor of IT in university and I'm looking to move to NY to live with my girlfriend, who is a US citizen
> I'm just wondering what my options are in terms of potential visas, which could assist me in making the move
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


fiancee or spousal visa ... your choice


----------



## ourcore (Feb 15, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> fiancee or spousal visa ... your choice


I was afraid of that, especially because I don't intend on getting married soon. Are those the easiest or only options?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ourcore said:


> I was afraid of that, especially because I don't intend on getting married soon. Are those the easiest or only options?


The only other options are:- 


- find a job where the prospective employer can sponsor you for a work visa. Isn't the E-3 visa dedicated to Australian citizens? Think it is similar to the H1-B visa.

- study in the US on a J-1 visa


----------



## ourcore (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope it's okay to bring this back, since I didn't think it was necessary to create a new thread for the same topic
I've now completed my degree and will be graduating in April. How can I gain more informaiton on employment sponsorship? Is it difficult to achieve? Thank you


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

in my experience employers do not want new grads ... there are plenty of US applicant with that ..
they want experienced staff


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To get sponsorship through an employer, you have to give the employer some way to justify hiring you over all the new grads in the US looking for their first job. It usually means you need some "special" or unique skill or experience. 

Getting married would still be your best option, but that obviously doesn't guarantee you a job. Other possibilities might be graduate school (though you need to have the savings to support yourself and pay your tuition while you're in school, and you would need to be prepared to return back home at the end of your studies), a working holiday visa (which would at least give you a year or so in the States, though again you would have to return home at the end of the visa) or some other exchange program (also for a limited period of time).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ourcore said:


> I hope it's okay to bring this back, since I didn't think it was necessary to create a new thread for the same topic
> I've now completed my degree and will be graduating in April. How can I gain more informaiton on employment sponsorship? Is it difficult to achieve? Thank you


why do you not start your research by learning about visa requirements? uscis.gov or travel.state.gov are very informative and official sources.

what is your degree and in what field?


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Try an E3 which is not as well known but you need to be employed. I don't know how you will go however being just graduated  You really do need to be specialized in a particular field.

You need to renew every 2 years.
Here is some great information. We live in Manhattan.

E3 Visa FAQs & Myths | E3 Visa


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Not sure if they still do the J-1 Visa's for Australians? Maybe check it out online. It's for recent graduates, gives you 1 yr work/travel in the US. By the end of that you might be ready to commit to getting hitched or have an employer willing to sponsor you.

Other options are apply for the DV Lottery or get a job with a big company in Australia and then transfer to their US branch after a year or so.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I work for an Au Pair Agency here in the US and our Aussie au pairs are all here on J1's. Our company however sponsors that visa.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

hutais said:


> I work for an Au Pair Agency here in the US and our Aussie au pairs are all here on J1's. Our company however sponsors that visa.


I live in Manhattan myself (native Manhattanite, actually) but never had the privilege of an au pair (im not of the elite 

But anyways, I was wondering, I am slightly disabled with an injury and find it hard to clean my bathroom and kitchen, so if an au pair would be willing to come clean my house. I'll pay one of your crew members100 for the whole day. Or will the au pair charge me 5k? That way, Ill get to know your culture and you mine. Better yet, do you have any male au pairs between the ages of... oh never mind :focus:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stormgal said:


> I live in Manhattan myself (native Manhattanite, actually) but never had the privilege of an au pair (im not of the elite
> 
> But anyways, I was wondering, I am slightly disabled with an injury and find it hard to clean my bathroom and kitchen, so if an au pair would be willing to come clean my house. I'll pay one of your crew members100 for the whole day. Or will the au pair charge me 5k? That way, Ill get to know your culture and you mine. Better yet, do you have any male au pairs between the ages of... oh never mind :focus:


Au pair does not mean hourly manual labor:>(


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

twostep said:


> Au pair does not mean hourly manual labor:>(


lolol that was my poor attempt at trying to be funny!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

love it stormgal! Actually you would be very surprised at what people do to have an au pair for childcare here in Manhattan. Its become a much more affordable option!

The majority of my Clients are dual income middle class trying to get by in Manhattan.


----------

